# Love Costco Car Rentals



## suzanne (Jul 27, 2013)

Price started out at $509.00 for a midsize SUV for 12 days in August, in Portland, OR. Yesterday I got an Intermediate Car for $415.96 all taxes & fees included, for the 12 days in Portland, OR. I will keep watching. who knows it may drop even more.  

Costco Travel came thru again for us on rental car prices.


Suzanne
:whoopie:


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

Agree.  I have a great price with them for our two weeks on Maui this summer. 

What I discovered is that the prices were much lower about a month ago when I booked the great rate I have.  So do keep checking as they may go down again.


----------



## Robert D (Jul 27, 2013)

Do you have to be a Costco member to reserve through them?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 27, 2013)

Robert D said:


> Do you have to be a Costco member to reserve through them?



Yes, of course.


----------



## tiel (Jul 27, 2013)

We have saved big bucks over the years and numerous rentals via Costco.  We recommend them to everyone.  Since the nearest Costco is more than 30 miles away, we get the almost all the value from our membership with the car rentals.  

However, our last rental earlier this month was thru II.  Their rate was much lower than the lowest rate we found with Costco.  We were very surprised by that, since II hasn't had good rates for a long time, IMHO.  We joined the Hertz (II's preferred company) Gold Plus program to get the free driver (spouse) benefit, and to make the rate comparable to Costco's.

So now we check II, along with AARP and more local rental companies when available, to see who has the best deal.  It takes some time, but it is definitely worth it.


----------



## BevL (Jul 27, 2013)

Robert D said:


> Do you have to be a Costco member to reserve through them?



You never used to have to have a costco number but that has changed in the last six months to a year.

That being said, you can reserve the car under a different name than the Costco acount and I've never been asked to present my Costco card to pick up my car.  

If you have a friend that has a memberhip...


----------



## suzanne (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, you do have to keep checking. I check all the sights like Kayak, Bing, etc. then I check the car rental agencies direct. You just never know who's going to come up the cheapest rate.

Suzanne


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree with others.  We have used Costco Travel for rental cars for several years and have never been disappointed.  I usually reserve a car as soon as we have a room reserved and then watch at least once a month to see if prices drop.  They invariably do.  Hard to beat their prices and I love the reaction that I get from the rental agent some times when I check in. They wonder I got such a good price.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 28, 2013)

*If you are a USAA member, it's wise to check the USAA links first.*

Those of you who are USAA members would be wise to check the USAA links first. The rate with USAA affiliates are usually at least as good a Costco's. In addition, you get insurance and 2nd driver included...and often an upgrade.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Those of you who are USAA members would be wise to check the USAA links first. The rate with USAA affiliates are usually at least as good a Costco's. In addition, you get insurance and 2nd driver included...and often an upgrade.



Costco rentals generally include the second driver free as well.  Also we never worry about the insurance as we are totally covered by our own car insurance.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 28, 2013)

We are also covered by our car insurance and Costco did have 2nd driver free for our rental. I also like that you do not have to give credit card number to reserve with Costco.

Suzanne


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Check others also*

I'm one of those people that use Costco 99% of the time for car rentals and have told others time and time again.  Really great I've found in the past for Hawaii.  
This weekend I was looking for 2 weeks rental in New Mexico and found Costco way more expensive then another rental company.  If I remember correctly the difference is almost $500.  Closer to the time I will check again though and see if the rates have changed.
Bart


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 29, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Those of you who are USAA members would be wise to check the USAA links first. The rate with USAA affiliates are usually at least as good a Costco's. In addition, you get insurance and 2nd driver included...and often an upgrade.





I'm a USAA member, but don't see where the car rental link from the USAA site gives a discount anywhere near as good as Costco. As one example, for my trip to New Mexico in October the rate is more than double what Costco gave me.  Am I missing something, or maybe not touching the right link?  I'd like to give USAA some business, but so far I'm not seeing the magic.  

Dave


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 29, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm a USAA member, but don't see where the car rental link from the USAA site gives a discount anywhere near as good as Costco. As one example, for my trip to New Mexico in October the rate is more than double what Costco gave me.  Am I missing something, or maybe not touching the right link?  I'd like to give USAA some business, but so far I'm not seeing the magic.
> 
> Dave



Same boat here.  Unless there is some magic link, Costco has pretty much always beat their price.  I did check on my trip to Maui in September and it is also almost double the Costco price.

I actually don't even bother checking USAA (or AAA for that matter) because Costco usually wins.  Obviously, there may be some cases where this is not the case, but it's not worth my time IMHO given what I've seen in the past.

-ryan


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2013)

Icc5 said:


> I'm one of those people that use Costco 99% of the time for car rentals and have told others time and time again.  Really great I've found in the past for Hawaii.
> This weekend I was looking for 2 weeks rental in New Mexico and found Costco way more expensive then another rental company.  If I remember correctly the difference is almost $500.  Closer to the time I will check again though and see if the rates have changed.
> Bart



The Costco rates have gone up recently.  I got my [very good] rate through them about a month ago.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 29, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> Same boat here.  Unless there is some magic link, Costco has pretty much always beat their price.  I did check on my trip to Maui in September and it is also almost double the Costco price.
> 
> I actually don't even bother checking USAA (or AAA for that matter) because Costco usually wins.  Obviously, there may be some cases where this is not the case, but it's not worth my time IMHO given what I've seen in the past.
> 
> -ryan



Well...I was looking at renting out of OGG (Maui) from 25 May - 12 June. The rates were comparable when I first looked a while back. Budget now does seem to be running $31 less for the rental I am planning.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 29, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Well...I was looking at renting out of OGG (Maui) from 25 May - 12 June. The rates were comparable when I first looked a while back. Budget now does seem to be running $31 less for the rental I am planning.



You will find that the rates are likely to change considerably in the months ahead. For OGG I've found that I check several times within the last two months and typically my rate drops a lot at that time.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 30, 2013)

Icc5 said:


> This weekend I was looking for 2 weeks rental in New Mexico and found Costco way more expensive then another rental company.  If I remember correctly the difference is almost $500.  Closer to the time I will check again though and see if the rates have changed.
> Bart



You aren't trying for Fiesta time, are you? I snagged an acceptable rate from Costco early before the rates doubled. Same thing happened last year. Rates never came down for that week.

Some hotel availability did open up later on, though. I guess groups booked blocks and then released the ones they didn't use. I missed the first day to reserve Marriotts this year and found my desired hotel already sold out by the second day. Must be blocked for tour groups.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Well...I was looking at renting out of OGG (Maui) from 25 May - 12 June. The rates were comparable when I first looked a while back. Budget now does seem to be running $31 less for the rental I am planning.



You're looking too far out.  The better rates will come closer to the time of your trip.  I do suggest that if you find a rate that sounds good, book it, as long as it is one you can cancel later on.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 30, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Well...I was looking at renting out of OGG (Maui) from 25 May - 12 June. The rates were comparable when I first looked a while back. Budget now does seem to be running $31 less for the rental I am planning.



It does depend on how often you want to look.  I look almost every day when it gets closer to the rental date since it takes me only 2 to 3 minutes to check on prices.

For a rental that far out, I'd check every week or so until you get 3 months out.  Then I'd start to check more frequently.

I've rebooked my mid-September Maui trip 8 times already.  For a 4 consecutive day stretch, Enterprise lower their rate by $5 each day -- that accounted for most of the activity.  Rates fluctuate daily on the site as it gets closer -- yesterday, the rate was $20 higher than the lowest rate I booked; today it is $10 higher.

-ryan


----------



## mjbaran (Aug 3, 2013)

I have also successfully used Costco for good rental car rates. First I compare Costco rates to Priceline rates. Often (but not always) Costco is better. Then I use the "Name Your Own Price" feature on Priceline and bid about $5-$10/day less than the lowest price I can find. This can beat the Costco rate. I've never had problems with rentals from Costco and never had problems with rentals from Priceline even when using the "Name Your Own Price" feature.

I enjoy the challenge of shopping for the best deal!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2013)

Costco prices have dropped again.  I just saved another $20 on our rental on Maui for end of this month.  Price is now $325 for two weeks in a full size car (Alamo).  And I saved about $60 on a one week rental in Florida for end of October.  

I'll keep checking daily for the Maui trip.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 3, 2013)

mjbaran said:


> I have also successfully used Costco for good rental car rates. First I compare Costco rates to Priceline rates. Often (but not always) Costco is better. Then I use the "Name Your Own Price" feature on Priceline and bid about $5-$10/day less than the lowest price I can find. This can beat the Costco rate. I've never had problems with rentals from Costco and never had problems with rentals from Priceline even when using the "Name Your Own Price" feature.
> 
> I enjoy the challenge of shopping for the best deal!



Priceline is great for car rentals, but some people need a second authorized driver on the car which Costco usually includes and Priceline does not. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Priceline is great for car rentals, but some people need a second authorized driver on the car which Costco usually includes and Priceline does not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Agree.  We used Priceline once for a car rental on the Big Island.  Didn't find out until we picked the car up there was a charge for the second driver.  And since the car was reserved in my name and dh was going to be the main driver, we paid the fee.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 3, 2013)

Costco was $65 lower than any of the other sites I checked on a weeks car rental in Las Vegas for this November.  I have it booked now and as has been said here, I'll keep checking until we leave to see if I can find a lower rate.  This rental is through Budget.  I'd prefer Avis or National since I have preferred status with those two but it isn't worth the extra $65 to bypass the check in counter.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 4, 2013)

I checked a couple of weeks ago and the best rate I found for a 10/26 week rental at FLL was at Hertz for $ 325 using Interval rate. Costco rates were much higher at the time. However, i rechecked Costco yesterday and reserved an Alamo for $280. It pays to keep checking. I doubt it will get much lower because half of the cost is in fees and taxes.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 4, 2013)

My rental for Maui went down again today (this is a change from yesterday).  Only dropped $14 this time, but the overall savings is huge.  We have a fullsize for two weeks for $311.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm curious:  Do you catch any grief for repeatedly booking, cancelling, then rebooking when a better rate is found?  (Sounds like some of you may do this multiple times up to the departure time.)


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 5, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I'm curious:  Do you catch any grief for repeatedly booking, cancelling, then rebooking when a better rate is found?  (Sounds like some of you may do this multiple times up to the departure time.)



Not at all.  

You do it all on-line and in fact the confirmation e-mail states you can't change the reservation, only cancel it and book new.  So the system is setup to do just that.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 5, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I'm curious:  Do you catch any grief for repeatedly booking, cancelling, then rebooking when a better rate is found?  (Sounds like some of you may do this multiple times up to the departure time.)



I've rebooked my Maui 8-day rental at least 10 times over the past 6 months -- 4 days consecutively when it went down by $5 each day.  The rates fluctuate daily.

In fact, I tried to rebook my LAS 3-day rental yesterday after seeing the price went down by $10.  While I was booking it, Costco told me the price changed -- it went up $3 in between the search and pressing the confirm button (after I entered all my info in).  I still booked it, but lost out on a whopping $3.

-ryan


----------



## jtp1947 (Aug 5, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I'm curious:  Do you catch any grief for repeatedly booking, cancelling, then rebooking when a better rate is found?  (Sounds like some of you may do this multiple times up to the departure time.)



Not at all, it's all done online, no calls to the vendor.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2013)

Superchief said:


> I checked a couple of weeks ago and the best rate I found for a 10/26 week rental at FLL was at Hertz for $ 325 using Interval rate. Costco rates were much higher at the time. However, i rechecked Costco yesterday and reserved an Alamo for $280. It pays to keep checking. I doubt it will get much lower because half of the cost is in fees and taxes.



You need to keep checking.  We have rarely paid more than $250 for our 13-day rentals out of MCO, TPA and FLL.  You didn't say what vehicle type you needed.  I usually reserve intermediate cars.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 5, 2013)

jtp1947 said:


> Not at all, it's all done online, no calls to the vendor.



Thanks to you and others for answering my question.

I'll definitely use the same process next time I book.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 24, 2013)

Costco just saved me yet another $50 (well, $49.75) on an upcoming Hawaii rental. Price is now just $134.99 (that's $67.49 for the rental itself, and $67.50 for taxes and fees) from Budget in Kauai for a week in an Intermediate car (exact same price for Standard, though). This now qualifies as one of those ridiculously cheap rentals, from my experience.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad I saw this post as it was a reminder to keep checking for I car 5-25 Oct LIH

Back in June Discount Hawaii Car Rental $561

8/26 Costco $429

8/26 Hot Wire $386

8/26 Orbitz $386

8/26 Rebooked Discount HI Car Rental $$370.58 fone 800-292-1930  (Their "New and Improved" Web Site is terrible.  Suggest you call. 

Mahalo nui loa for the reminder.  You just saved us $190.35  almost 34%:

cheer:


Sterling


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 26, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Costco just saved me yet another $50 (well, $49.75) on an upcoming Hawaii rental. Price is now just $134.99 (that's $67.49 for the rental itself, and $67.50 for taxes and fees) from Budget in Kauai for a week in an Intermediate car (exact same price for Standard, though). This now qualifies as one of those ridiculously cheap rentals, from my experience.



Yeah, I can't believe how cheap our rental is for Maui in a couple weeks. It cost me more to rent a car for Disneyland. lol


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Costco just saved me yet another $50 (well, $49.75) on an upcoming Hawaii rental. Price is now just $134.99 (that's $67.49 for the rental itself, and $67.50 for taxes and fees) from Budget in Kauai for a week in an Intermediate car (exact same price for Standard, though). This now qualifies as one of those ridiculously cheap rentals, from my experience.



Now just $120.05 for the same rental - $54.59 base rate + $65.46 taxes & fees.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 11, 2013)

Costco is always a good basis to start.  Then if you want to low ball priceline that will work sometimes.  

My latest is a week rental for $156 for a Dodge Durrango.  Picked it up today has 3K miles on it.  It was off airport.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rates are not budging for us yet. Two November minivan rentals and rates haven't come down at all hardly. Except for one $10 reduction on one of the weeks. Is it because we are needing a minivan? Same thing over at Discount Hawaii Car Rental. In fact, DHCR is about $150 cheaper and has been since we started looking almost a year ago.


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 17, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Now just $120.05 for the same rental - $54.59 base rate + $65.46 taxes & fees.



I ended up getting mine last week (through Costco) for $114.59! That was for an Intermediate size SUV


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2013)

I started another thread on this.  We're renting a car in FL, picking up at Tampa airport.  It's a short trip, just under 4 days.  Price with Costco started at $144 for a full size and as of today the price is $96.  Yesterday it was $102.  I'll be checking daily until we leave (late October).


----------



## Superchief (Sep 20, 2013)

Superchief said:


> I checked a couple of weeks ago and the best rate I found for a 10/26 week rental at FLL was at Hertz for $ 325 using Interval rate. Costco rates were much higher at the time. However, i rechecked Costco yesterday and reserved an Alamo for $280. It pays to keep checking. I doubt it will get much lower because half of the cost is in fees and taxes.



Update: I just reserved a Budget std. for a week for $190 through Costco, only $116 for rate plus extortion(taxes on those who can't vote) taxes and fees. Rates seem to get lower as the date approaches, at least for off season rentals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2013)

Superchief said:


> Update: I just reserved a Budget std. for a week for $190 through Costco, only $116 for rate plus extortion(taxes on those who can't vote) taxes and fees. Rates seem to get lower as the date approaches, at least for off season rentals.



We always have a vote, take our travel business elsewhere.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Now just $120.05 for the same rental - $54.59 base rate + $65.46 taxes & fees.



Update: $100.30 - $37.52 base rate + $62.78 taxes & fees

Week rental Intermediate car Lihue


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Update: $100.30 - $37.52 base rate + $62.78 taxes & fees
> 
> Week rental Intermediate car Lihue



Shoot at these prices we could rent two cars instead of a minivan for less. Our minivan prices for early November are not moving at all.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 25, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Shoot at these prices we could rent two cars instead of a minivan for less. Our minivan prices for early November are not moving at all.



Patience.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks like prices for full size cars dropped as did mini van prices through Costco, still cheaper for us though through Hawaii Discount Car Rental for the mini van. It would be cheaper to get two full size cars, but having a van saves on fuel and makes experiencing Hawaii as a group easier and better.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 14, 2013)

*What happened to Avis and Budget*

Doing a search tonight using the low price finder for Hawaii in November and the only companies that come up are Alamo and Enterprise. What happened to Avis and Budget? They were there earlier today.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 15, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Doing a search tonight using the low price finder for Hawaii in November and the only companies that come up are Alamo and Enterprise. What happened to Avis and Budget? They were there earlier today.



The Costco Travel website was glitching out earlier today but it's back to normal noe.

We leave for Maui in 2 weeks and I just rebooked our car for the 4th time.  Intermediate car is now down to $335 including all taxes/fees with Alamo (via Costco).

H


----------



## frank808 (Oct 15, 2013)

Will you be on maui at westin kaanapali?  we will be there for halloween week.  If you are there lets meet up.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 15, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Will you be on maui at westin kaanapali?  we will be there for halloween week.  If you are there lets meet up.



Sent you a PM


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Our Maui trip is the last two weeks of March.  The prices through the Costco site are still outrageous.  I went to the Ultimate Rewards portal through Chase and reserved our mid-sized car for the last two weeks of March for $311.84 all in.  It will be months before Costco will come up with a rate that low, and since it's spring break, maybe that will be our best deal.  I already paid for the car and have up to 48 hours before to cancel without penalty (if I read the small print correctly).

Highly recommend checking Chase's Ultimate Rewards for deals, if you have a Chase card.  I noticed my Southwest card doesn't have access to the portal; my miles transfer automatically to Southwest and no transfer necessary.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 15, 2013)

Saved more ($69.31) today on our December trip to Maui. When I went to cancel the more expensive reservation I was greeted with this wonderful info that is likely due to the State of HI or County of Maui again appreciating their tourists. I just feel the luv. 

Two week full-size rental is now $507. I expect the final price will be lower.



> The total price of your rental car reservation has increased due to an increase in the taxes and/or fees.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 11, 2013)

Now just $205.94 + $150.57 taxes/fees, total $356.51, for a full-size in December.



Ken555 said:


> Saved more ($69.31) today on our December trip to Maui. When I went to cancel the more expensive reservation I was greeted with this wonderful info that is likely due to the State of HI or County of Maui again appreciating their tourists. I just feel the luv.
> 
> Two week full-size rental is now $507. I expect the final price will be lower.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 4, 2013)

And now down to $336.31 for two weeks in a full-size. 



Ken555 said:


> Now just $205.94 + $150.57 taxes/fees, total $356.51, for a full-size in December.


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2013)

We're on Maui now and I ended up with $305 for two weeks for an intermediate but they
We're out so we got the full size for the same price.  YMMV


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 4, 2013)

Just checked my Kauai trip and it went down $70. Plus, now there's a $20 rebate Costco gift card, too, that will be sent to my house after the trip...

This is for the first week of January. Warning - cars over Christmas are over $1000 for the week, and many are simply rented out !!!  

I broke up my reservation in two: last part of December, and then return car on the 1st of Jan for a new one for the first week of January. Prices drop significantly after the 1st, so it's worth it. Plus we get a clean car for the second week


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 4, 2013)

slip said:


> We're on Maui now and I ended up with $305 for two weeks for an intermediate but they
> We're out so we got the full size for the same price.  YMMV



That's a great price. Today's price for my two weeks is $311 after taxes/fees for an intermediate. I need a full size for this trip so I can't risk it, though I've had them give me upgrades in the past, as well.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 4, 2013)

scrapngen said:


> Just checked my Kauai trip and it went down $70. Plus, now there's a $20 rebate Costco gift card, too, that will be sent to my house after the trip...



I saw that. It seems to be just Budget. And you'd have to pay me to wait in the Budget line at Lihue again (see my earlier posts about that). For Maui and the two weeks I'll be there this month Alamo is $55 less than Budget, so even with the $20 rebate card I'm doing better with Alamo.



> I broke up my reservation in two: last part of December, and then return car on the 1st of Jan for a new one for the first week of January. Prices drop significantly after the 1st, so it's worth it. Plus we get a clean car for the second week



I've been trying that as well for this trip, but it just doesn't work out for me. When renting separately the first week is $208 and second week $279 for a full size ($180 and $257 for intermediate). So, I'm saving $151 by keeping the same car. We'll just be sure to keep it clean for the second week...


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 4, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I saw that. It seems to be just Budget. And you'd have to pay me to wait in the Budget line at Lihue again (see my earlier posts about that). For Maui and the two weeks I'll be there this month Alamo is $55 less than Budget, so even with the $20 rebate card I'm doing better with Alamo.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying that as well for this trip, but it just doesn't work out for me. When renting separately the first week is $208 and second week $279 for a full size ($180 and $257 for intermediate). So, I'm saving $151 by keeping the same car. We'll just be sure to keep it clean for the second week...



Alamo is usually our choice as well on Kauai, but this time they were much, much more... I did read what you said about Budget. We're going to register for fastbreak (or whatever it's called) and hope for the best... It would be several hundred dollars difference over the 2 1/2 weeks we're there. Just not worth it. It's the worst time to try to rent... that's why breaking it up really helps.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> That's a great price. Today's price for my two weeks is $311 after taxes/fees for an intermediate. I need a full size for this trip so I can't risk it, though I've had them give me upgrades in the past, as well.




I was lucky this time just me and DW. Next trip we'll need a full size and we'll
Have to book one too, just to make sure.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 5, 2013)

*Florida & Costco*

We are flying into Pensacola later this month.  Car rental prices were $300+ at the airport even with all the Costco discounts. Costco uses Enterprise, and on a whim I checked to see if Enterprise had other locations close to the airport.  They do! Costco also discounted a rental at the nearby Enterprise and we are saving well over $100 including the cost of a taxi to travel the 1.5 miles to the off-airport location. We called that location and, even though we have to taxi there, they'll return us to the airport at the end of our trip!


----------



## suzanne (Dec 5, 2013)

BJB, that's awesome news as we are planning to do the same thing next year in San Francisco.

Suzanne


----------



## winger (Dec 6, 2013)

suzanne said:


> BJB, that's awesome news as we are planning to do the same thing next year in San Francisco.
> 
> Suzanne



Depending on your planS and where you are staying, you can even save a few more dollars by renting only for days you need a car. San Francisco has a decent public transit system.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. 

Suzanne



winger said:


> Depending on your planS and where you are staying, you can even save a few more dollars by renting only for days you need a car. San Francisco has a decent public transit system.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 7, 2013)

winger said:


> Depending on your planS and where you are staying, you can even save a few more dollars by renting only for days you need a car. San Francisco has a decent public transit system.



And expensive parking. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Blues (Dec 8, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our Maui trip is the last two weeks of March.  The prices through the Costco site are still outrageous.



I find that the real discounts start happening around 6 weeks beforehand.  You're still 12-14 weeks out.  Keep watching, but don't expect any real discounts until early Feb for a late March trip.

-Bob


----------



## Elli (Dec 9, 2013)

Blues said:


> I find that the real discounts start happening around 6 weeks beforehand.  You're still 12-14 weeks out.  Keep watching, but don't expect any real discounts until early Feb for a late March trip.
> 
> -Bob


I agree, the rental fee for our car on the Big Island in Oct. didn't start dropping until about 4 weeks before departure.  In the end the price was 1/2 of that originally quoted a year out.  I cancelled and rebooked about 6 times.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a satisfied Costco member, but from what I can see, the enthusiasm here for Costco car rentals is not always warranted. Two cases in point:

(a) I have a 21-day May Budget rental out of KOA (Hawaii, big island) for $645.43. The best deal Costco offers for the same period is $975.

(b) I have an 18-day June Avis rental out of OGG (Maui) for $578.81. The best deal Costco offers for the same period is $912.

'Nuff said.
  --bp


----------



## Luanne (Dec 10, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> I'm a satisfied Costco member, but from what I can see, the enthusiasm here for Costco car rentals is not always warranted. Two cases in point:
> 
> (a) I have a 21-day May Budget rental out of KOA (Hawaii, big island) for $645.43. The best deal Costco offers for the same period is $975.
> 
> ...



You're looking too far out.  The prices through Costco don't come down until much closer to the rental period.  Keep checking.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 13, 2013)

Luanne said:


> You're looking too far out.  The prices through Costco don't come down until much closer to the rental period.  Keep checking.



Hmmmm....Why should we believe that Costco will do a good job of searching out low prices later, when it is not doing as good a job as others are now? 

Does Costco only wake up when one gets within, say, 2 months of his desired rental date?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Hmmmm....Why should we believe that Costco will do a good job of searching out low prices later, when it is not doing as good a job as others are now?
> 
> Does Costco only wake up when one gets within, say, 2 months of his desired rental date?



We should believe it because more times than not, it just works out that way. While it isn't always the cheapest option, they are fairly consistently the best option for us lately. Sure you want to check out other sites as well. Costco is only one tool in the toolbox when searching for car rentals.


----------



## Blues (Dec 14, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Hmmmm....Why should we believe that Costco will do a good job of searching out low prices later, when it is not doing as good a job as others are now?
> 
> Does Costco only wake up when one gets within, say, 2 months of his desired rental date?



No need to believe that at all.  By all means, if you're seeing other sources with cheaper rentals, make a reservation with them, as long as it's cancellable.  That's what I do.  We're just saying, keep watching Costco, because at 4 to 6 weeks out, it's very likely to become the best option.  As I said, I'll always reserve at the cheapest source; but 9 times out of 10, I end up at Costco.

-Bob


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 14, 2013)

Blues said:


> No need to believe that at all.  By all means, if you're seeing other sources with cheaper rentals, make a reservation with them, as long as it's cancellable.  That's what I do.  We're just saying, keep watching Costco, because at 4 to 6 weeks out, it's very likely to become the best option.  As I said, I'll always reserve at the cheapest source; but 9 times out of 10, I end up at Costco.
> 
> -Bob



OK, I believe you. I'll keep my eyes open with Costco. 

I don't know why or how the sources I found had cheaper rentals than Costco...perhaps through private arrangements that Costco does not have. FWIW, the rates I obtained were not available on Avis/Hertz/Budget/etc. web pages, anymore than they were with Costco.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 14, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Hmmmm....Why should we believe that Costco will do a good job of searching out low prices later, when it is not doing as good a job as others are now?
> 
> Does Costco only wake up when one gets within, say, 2 months of his desired rental date?



I believe it because that has been *my* experience.  When I start looking months out I find the cheapest rates with Avis, using a corporate rate. But as the dates get closer the Costco prices come down....and go back up again.  You have to keep checking because you never know when you'll find the best rate.  But it's up to you as to what you want to do.


----------



## winger (Dec 14, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I believe it because that has been *my* ..... But as the dates get closer the Costco prices come down....and go back up again.  You have to keep checking because you never know when you'll find the best rate.  But it's up to you as to what you want to do.


Since does takes time and effort to constantly check Costco, so in my case I offer my kids 10% the savings to help check Costco with me - you know, the more people working on one task the better!..This past week, for one day, a one week rental went from $4xx down to around $2xx, my son caught it and earned over $20. The price has now went back up to about $350+ range.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 14, 2013)

winger said:


> Since does takes time and effort to constantly check Costco, so in my case I offer my kids 10% the savings to help check Costco with me - you know, the more people working on one task the better!..This past week, for one day, a one week rental went from $4xx down to around $2xx, my son caught it and earned over $20. The price has now went back up to about $350+ range.



I'm retired so I have all kinds of time to check.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't sell Hawaii Discount Car Rentals short.  

Check them out too.

Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Dec 14, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Don't sell Hawaii Discount Car Rentals short.
> 
> Check them out too.
> 
> Sterling



Sterling, I always check them as well.  But in all of the trips we've taken to Hawaii, both Maui and the Big Island, Costco has had the best rates in the end.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Sterling, I always check them as well.  But in all of the trips we've taken to Hawaii, both Maui and the Big Island, Costco has had the best rates in the end.



Discount Hawaii had the best price on minivans for our Hawaii trip. Though we opted to go with Costco and just book two full size cars since they were cheaper than the minivan through Discount Hawaii.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 14, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Sterling, I always check them as well.  But in all of the trips we've taken to Hawaii, both Maui and the Big Island, Costco has had the best rates in the end.



This has always been the case for us as well. We reserve with Discount Hawaii, and Costco beats the price a month or less out.  

The price needs to get a lot lower to beat the price I have with Chase's Ultimate Rewards Portal for Maui--March trip.  What a bargain we got.  I would love for Costco to beat it.

Our Orlando trip for January has been coming in high too.  Costco's price is at least $100 more than we usually get.  It's just not coming down.  I watch daily.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Discount Hawaii had the best price on minivans for our Hawaii trip. Though we opted to go with Costco and just book two full size cars since they were cheaper than the minivan through Discount Hawaii.



On our last trip we got a great rate for a fullsize with Costco.  I checked Discount Hawaii and their rate was higher. They sent me an email asking what rate I had and that they could probably meet it.  When I told them the rate they basically said "have a nice trip".


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 14, 2013)

Many times costco has coupons which make all the difference, and they are not valid many many months ahead of reservation. Combined with inventory price adjustments this makes a good deal. It's happened almost every time I rent in Hawaii. 'Nuff said.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 15, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> And now down to $336.31 for two weeks in a full-size.




Incredible 73.1% taxes and fees.  

Sterling


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 15, 2013)

I secured intermediate for 2 weeks in Maui in July for $652 through Costco about 45 days ago. I keep getting notices that Maui rental car pricing has come down but about a month ago pricing went up to about $850 and hasn't come down since.

Not sure it ever will so I'm glad I have our reservation already.


----------



## winger (Dec 19, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I secured intermediate for 2 weeks inaui in July for $652 through Costco about 45 days ago. I keep getting notices that Maui rental car pricing has come down but about a month ago pricing went up to about $850 and hasn't come down since.
> 
> Not sure it ever will so I'm glad I have our reservation already.


Our Maui Spring Break 12 day full size rental from Costco is for about $540, with Chase UR running $395. Costco prices are now over $650 and I am still waiting for our price to come down into the $250-330 range.


----------

